# ET&WNC Stoney Creek branch in On30



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm modeling the East Tennessee & Western North Carolina in On30 (yes, using Bachmann locomotives). Knowing I'd never be able to do true justice to the real railroad, I 'protolanced' a fictional branch line up Stoney Creek, which in real life is just East of Elizabethton, TN. My parents grew up there.

The layout takes place in 1943 (when both my parents were about 7 years old) and pretty much fills a small (11X10) room.

This installment covers construction:

I went with a track plan drawn by a friend of mine, but I didn't explain the other things that had to fit into the room, and he was thinking in HO and not O scale NG. So, once the sections of the layout were built and assembled (I built it in sections so it could be dismantled if I ever have to move), it simply didn't work.










So, I changed the center section quite a bit. I lost a lot of track like that, but it does fit the room much better now:

Here's after it all was placed into the room:










Track laying and wiring started right away, and in a few days I track laid all the way around










The layout is point to point and relatively small, but it is designed for operation in mind. Three major sections have enough operating potential, I think, to keep things interesting and was designed to work with three people:










A few days after the track first started going down, the first train made it all the way around the main line. DCC was soon in place, with plugs in 4 spots along the layout. I have three ten-wheelers, representing the locomotives the real ET&WNC had during WW2, #s 9, 11 and 12. One of the #12s in this shot was since converted to #9...










As soon as I get all the track taken care of, scenery will immediately start. I had all the structures and rolling stock (over 30 freight cars) completed before the layout construction began, when I was still in the planning stage...


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm still working on the last structure, a flat along the back side, and also plotting out how I'll do the scenery, which will be starting very soon.
I had a tiny little HO scale switching layout when I was a kid and one of the businesses was Oleander Barrelstaves, I always wanted to have that on a more serious layout later. One spur will be for Army use. I have several WW2 US vehicles, all painted and marked correctly for stateside military use (I have a real 1944 Willys Jeep in the garage). I have several open gondolas, the ones built up from flatcars, as well as several boxcars. More on rolling stock soon.

Probably I'll be handling LcL loads with gons, boxcars and large military and farm loads on flats.

As for the track, I had a lot of help with that. 99% of the track is Micro Engineering On30 code 83 flex and # 5 turnouts. I had to use two curved code 83 Shinohara turnouts where the Micro Engineering ones just wouldn't fit. Once all the ballast and weeds are in place they shouldn't stand out so badly. The wiring was mostly done by a local model RR wiring guru who regularly works on the massive HO layout in the Washington State museum in Tacoma. Between him and another pal of mine, I got my DCC humming along very quickly. I'm totally worthless with wiring and never dabbled in DCC before this, so I doubt I would have gotten this far so fast without them.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*So, why this RR?*

Our family went to Elizabethton, TN, usually once a year to visit all our relatives (Mom and Dad grew up there). Every now and then, I might see some remnants of the old railroad. We'd pass the site of the covered deck bridge near Hampton (though I never realized at the time I was always looking on the opposite side of the highway on those trips to see if I could catch a glimpse of the remains of the grade at that point) or if I was really lucky, we'd go to Tweetsie RR near Boone. In the early 80s, all the men from the family once went to see the remnants of the grade through the Doe River Gorge. I don't think any of us at the time realized that they'd only stopped running trains through there a few years before as part of the ill-fated, "Hillbilly World," the billboard for which was visible from the highway for many years. The local library up there had a copy of the book, "Tweetsie Country," which I drooled over and got a copy of my own as soon as I could afford one.

This is me, circa 1982, at the Tweetsie Diner near Newland, NC. This used to be ET&WNC coach # 23. Sadly, it burned down later.










And here I am, 23 years later with ET&WNC # 12, a locomotive I've probably seen about 4-5 times in my life. It's also the only locomotive left from the 3-footer portion of the railroad (though standard gauge engines # 207 and 208 both still exist today).










Here's what I refer to as ET&WNC #207; all other train fans refer to her as Southern RR 630. I took this shot in 2012, exactly 30 years after I was first there and got my first cab ride on this very locomotive. Sadly, she was cold at the time but had just run the weekend before. About 100 yards behind 207 is 210, one of the RS-3 diesels the Southern RR traded for the steam locomotive above and her sister engine, # 208 (later known as Southern RR 722). Sadly, the RS-3 is mostly gutted and also unlikely ever to wear her ET&WNC paint job again...










On my first trip to the restored Doe River gorge trackage, I overlaid this shot of a train coming around the same curve, taken from exactly the same spot (the edge of the hillside is from the original photo, proving I was exactly at the same location for my photo).










This is one of a few ET&WNC boxcars in existence, at Elizabethton, TN. This isn’t the real 434, when they pulled this car off someone’s property they couldn’t make out the number so they picked one from a list of known sold boxcars when the railroad folded up. Unfortunately, they chose a number of another boxcar that still exists today and is nearing the end of a long restoration. More can be seen on that car here: http://www.tarheelpress.com/etbox/ On the point is North American Rayon locomotive #1, which was the last steam engine in America which ran in interchange with other steam engines. I saw this engine running several times while growing up and even got to sit in the cab once in the 80s while it was under steam (and have the photos to prove it).










I collect ET&WNC stuff, which isn't too difficult (as there's next to nothing out there that's available) as well. I have a few original photos from before the line was abandoned, both the 3-footer and standard gauge stuff. This is a shot in my collection of #11's front coupler, which was an interesting contraption all the ET&WNC engines had, it allowed those 3-footer engines to couple standard gauge cars!










And here is an original ticket from the RR!










Just in case anyone is curious, yes, I do like 3-footers in other parts of the country. In fact, I've personally been to almost every existing narrow-gauge railroad in the US (including Hawaii and Alaska). Here I am below at Osier, Colorado on the Cumbres and Toltec... All that said, very little attention has ever been given to 3-footers East of the Rockies, it seems (other than the East Broad Top). The D&RGW lines have been modeled to death and there's nothing I add to that.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Concept*

_Like many modelers, I'm taking an alternate reality stance to the planned layout as there wasn't really a railroad along the creek after 1932. Yes, Stoney Creek is a real place, just outside Elizabethton, TN. The places named are also real spots along the way. Here's my fictional history of the Stoney Creek Southern/ET&WNC Stoney Creek branch and locations in a modern-day context:_


The railroad was started in 1898 and by 1900, cut East by Northeast from Elizabethton, paralleling old state 91 on the south side of the Watauga River. It crossed the Watauga at the bend in the river just east of the modern Lynn Valley Road bridge. Paralleling the current highway 91, it ran up into the hills where logging traffic kept the railroad going into the depression era. The railroad got as far as Dry Branch where locomotives were turned around and log cars were loaded. Originally chartered as the Stoney Creek RR, the line added 'Southern' to the end of the name to avoid confusion with state tax collectors over a competing logging line which ran mostly on the south side of the creek.

There were various station stops once the railroad crossed the Watauga River, notably at stops such as Hunter, The Speedwell, Unaka, Muddy Branch, Hurley Hollow and Dry Branch. The line was chartered to go as far as Shady Valley, but never got that far.

The line saw very little passenger traffic but the logging provided revenue until the 1930s. By 1936, trains were running only once a day, if that. Drowning in red ink, the Stoney Creek Southern offered a buyout of stock to the parent company of the East Tennessee & Western North Carolina RR. By the fall of that year, SCS-marked rolling stock started to vanish and ET&WNC equipment started running up the valley. Although a separate corporate entity into the WW2 years, the SCS was in effect another branch of the 'Tweetsie'.

The 1940 hurricane (storms weren't yet named at this time) caused much flooding in the region and washed out the SCS's Howe truss bridge across the Watauga. The ET&WNC filed for abandonment soon afterward, citing declining traffic and the cost of rebuilding the bridge. The ICC ruled against the ET&WNC once they reviewed the current condition of the rest of the line. The Watauga River bridge was the primary damage to the route, which saw surprisingly little damage from flooding along Stoney Creek as the line was built well above the level of the creek in most spots. Only a short section near the Speedwell was washed out and a review of revenues showed a lack of interest in running mixed trains as opposed to a lack of customers, most notably the logging and ore loadout near the end of track and the large barrel component factory midway along the line. Several sections of rail were brought out of Boone when the Linville River Railway was abandoned. The ICC strongly pushed for use of the roadbed of the recently-abandoned Virginia and Southwestern RR (later owned by the Southern Railway) where it crossed the river. However, the railroad was rebuilt where it was. This remains the only known case of a standard-gauge railroad being abandoned in favor of a narrow-gauge common carrier in American history. ET&WNC crews would often point out the remaining abandoned SRR trackage and joke with traveling soldiers and newcomers to the valley that, "we even outlasted the big railroads!" Still, the line continued to struggle from lack of operational interest by parent ET&WNC.

Pearl Harbor changed all that.

By late 1941, the Army had already considered placing an infantry training camp somewhere in the Shady Valley area, but the lack of good roads prevented this. By the spring of 1942, the Army placed the 596th Railway Operating Battalion into the valley with the specific mission to rebuild the aging SCS mainline (by now referred to the Stoney Creek branch of the ET&WNC) as an extended training exercise. This was for the shared purpose of training Army forces in rebuilding damaged railroads for the future liberation of Axis-held nations and also to provide a good transportation hub into the valley for a projected training camp for the Army ground forces. New 55-pound rail was laid and new ballast brought in for the main line before the Summer of 1942. Many soldier-railroaders who cut their teeth on the ET&WNCs ten-wheelers went on to run trains on the White Pass & Yukon in Alaska as well as meter-gauge rail lines in Africa, Europe and Asia.

By the Spring of 1943, the soldier-railroaders who'd rehabilitated the route were mostly gone. In their wake, the SCS had been rebuilt into a line the locals could be proud of. The tracks were still weed-covered in the summer months and the sidings weren't exactly to any Class I railroad standard, but the track was in better condition than it had ever been. Commuter trains heading for the rayon mills in Elizabethton provided hundreds of skilled workers for needed defense work. Soldiers still used the Stoney Creek branch to occasionally transport various loads of weapons, munitions, vehicles and supplies. The 3-foot line into the valley had never seen such traffic before, especially now that gas rationing had rendered civilian motor traffic all but useless without available gasoline.

It is now late summer in 1943. Locomotive #s 9, 11 and 12 haul mixed freight, acid wood, ores, military traffic and passenger trains for the mills almost round-the-clock. The Army is also using the line for defense purposes. It is the high-water-mark for the three-footers along Stoney Creek.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*All about the details*

Any layout needs structures, even one taking place way outside of any city. I like how this scratchbuilt depot turned out, even though I couldn't get a perfect match for the right colors. It's close to the ET&WNC red color they trimmed their depots with prior to 1945. And the rest, I blasted with Pullman green. I then created a scale train bulletin chalkboard. If you take a magnifying glass, you can actually read the thing. I made three, for this and the other two flag stops. I have no depot sign on it in the photo, but all stations now have signs. This one is the Buladeen stop at the end of the line.










I also have to put some scale chain on the spout for this water tank, but otherwise I really like how it turned out:










I had to have some early WW2-era GCCW 2 1/2 ton trucks done. The unit are markings for an Army railroad operating unit (it was relatively common for white bumpers and black markings in some cases, as you could see those bumpers pretty well in blackout conditions). The truck with the tarp over the back was actually a French fire truck when I got it, it took a lot of modifications to get it looking 'GI'. All three are diecast from a company called Solido and are not easy to find today. Nobody makes a 1/48 scale plastic kit of a closed-cab cargo GCCW for some reason. These Solido trucks are 1/50, so they'll have to be slightly toward the background as otherwise they'd look odd with 1/48 scale figures alongside them. These will probably be in a parked pose, with the noses sticking out toward the viewer/operator as the back ends aren't all that great looking. There are three Jeeps and a Command car in 1/43 scale, which will be close to the layout edge. I also have a few civilian cars and trucks, with 1943 TN license plates (all have the correct county code for Carter or adjacent counties, where the layout takes place). They'll be in the foreground in most cases as well.
The Jeeps were important as it's a ubiquitous vehicle for the era, and I have a 1:1 scale 1944 Willys MB Jeep in my garage.



















Here are the two flag stops for the Hunter Winner stations, both Grandt Line kits. I decided to detail the interior of one of them, I printed interior walls on sticker paper, and even included a calendar and a Vargas girl print from a month before the layout takes place in 1943. I doubt anyone will ever see it when it's in place, but I know it'll be there. I put a stove and a chair in here as well.



















As an FYI, these station names are based on real places, named from a real logging RR that ran in that valley but was torn out by about 1933 or 34.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Coaching...*

I have to complete a second coach just like this one, which will be Linville River (a subsidiary that the ET&WNC had long taken over before WW2) coach # 4
This is coach 23, a re-painted and detailed AMS On30 coach. I like the looks of these, they're far more accurate than the Bachmann coaches.


















I didn't like the lighting system so I yanked all that out (they never ran passenger stuff at night anyway), then added passengers to _each_ seat.

I modeled this specific coach as it's the only one I ever saw in person, as it was made into a diner after the RR folded up in 1950. sadly, it burned down after I saw it. That coach wasn't a Jackson & Sharpe one, but I decided to go that way anyhow.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Round and round...*

I have two turntables, both Peco ones. I bought a On30 one and a OO one, which looked really good for On30 as the details were way oversized for anything close to HO anyway. One, I left pretty much as-is, and weathered it to represent a relatively new bridge in an older pit.

The other, I didn't like the bridge decking as it looked too toy-like to me. So, I added new real wood decking*, then weathered it with various shades of grey inks, then weathered with grime, rust and oil stains all over the deck. I like how it turned out.










* I had bought a huge box of cheap birch coffee stirrers. They work great for O scale lumber!


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Details, details...*

I was thinking of adding a scale Civil War memorial to the layout once the scenery is underway. Looking into a scale artillery piece for that, I found that nobody makes a good scale Civil War 6-pounder field gun in 1/48 scale. I'd wanted one of those because my Father has one of those, he'd built himself back in the 1960s and I grew up crewing it at re-enactments and competition shoots (yes, I had a very cool childhood). My Dad took it upon himself to help me out with that, by making a scale M1857 12-pounder 'Napoleon' barrel out of brass. He chose that type of barrel as it was easier to turn on a lathe and was quite longer than a 6-pounder barrel. Here's what he did, in his hand:










The plan is to make a scale 'concrete' pedestal for the gun, as a field carriage wouldn't have survived the 80 years since the end of the Civil War to the 40s when the layout takes place (and nobody was making reproduction carriages for parks at that point that I'm aware of). The finished result will be very similar to gun tube at the memorial in downtown Elizabethton, TN:










Recently, I got a crude drawn version of the layout track plan done, but it needs to be better rendered. But at least it'll give people an idea what I'm looking at. This is how you'd see it oriented for when you walk into the room:










The room is slowly being decorated in the proper style for a layout room (no RR crossing signs, though), I just scored a Fogg print of the ET&WNC as well as a few period photos to greet visitors. The photos are an original 8X10 from between 1943 and 1947 and a shot from the Elizabethton engine house sometime between 1948 and 1950. The RR logo at the top is by Stoddart Limited:










Soon after this shot, I scored some original stock certificates from the RR and put on in the same location.










The fascia was installed and painted, DCC sockets are back in place and the throttle pockets are installed. The black cup things are PVC end caps, where the pulls for blue points attached to the turnouts now rest inside, to protect them from being brushed up against and damaged. I left them black because they pretty much matched the pockets for the throttles. The boxes for the car cards were installed at the same time.


















Not bad considering this was a pile of lumber and a track plan as late as July last year...


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I converted a Bachmann On30 ten-wheeler from ET&WNC # 12 to # 9 (which was one of three locomotives on that RR to carry that paint job). I was a minor issue of lightly sanding off engine #s, putting new ones on, and then adding a representation of the sheet-metal cover all the engines got for the tender backup lights. I made them by cutting long/thin strips of styrene, melting the strips in the center with a lighter, and then grabbing each end and pulling it down over a brass tube exactly the diameter I needed. After messing up a few and getting the hang of it, it worked pretty well.

After this shot was made, I added the small white number set for the headlight numbers. Eventually, I'll get to weathering all my locomotives...










The number plate, I had to hand-paint myself with a tiny little brush, as 9 carried a silver painted center on it's plate in WW2. I have no idea why that engine along got that color...


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*O scale paper hanger?*

Knowing that any wartime layout would need war bond posters and such, I printed a few out, along with some movie posters that are correct for the timeframe on the layout. None were made after early 1943.
Here are but a few that got put up one night:


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I finished the first of two tank cars. The RR I model only had two tanks on the property by 1943, and I created my own reasonably accurate decals of the tank body markings for each. I've shown photos of this to Bachmann and was told they might eventually offer one just like it in their line if management likes it. 
I like how this turned out, especially with the weathering powders for rust.



















I also completed a conversion of a toy truck for a delivery van on the layout.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Hack!*

I finished a Deerfield River laser kit of ET&WNC caboose 505 after putting it off for a really long while (I'd never built a kit like this before).
The real 505 had serious paint issues by the time my layout takes place, so I went with that look for my model.
It took 4 days to get this completed, but I'm now very glad I put in the time.










The night after the dullcoat dried, I took it for a spin around the layout behind a short train. I had to raise the uncoupling wires just a bit to clear some turnouts, but otherwise she rolled great...


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

About the same time I was working on the caboose, I put together an operator's guide that looks like an employee timetable with info on running the layout as well as the origins of the concept and dates the work got done. It's just something I've always wanted to do if I had a layout...










Soon afterward, I did another toy truck paint/decal conversion:


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

This summer, I had my first op session. Two guys showed up (one of them has a great layout I've run on a few times) and it worked pretty well, I think. I had no clue for an operating scheme and they knew that going in, so this was mostly to figure that out. We ran two complete in/out trains and switched all the sidings, and that took just shy of 3 hours. Not bad for a very small layout, huh?


















At that point, I knew that for the most part, I _finally_ had the layout I wanted. You can imagine my reaction to that realization!









Not long ago, I created this chalkboard for future op sessions:










I decided to hand-paint the board myself as that's what they would have done back in the 30s and 40s. For op sessions, the names of crew and their locomotives will be listed on this board. It was mounted over the ET&WNC interchange turntable, where anyone walking into the room will immediately be looking right at it.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Details, details, part 2...*

One of the things that drives me nuts on other layouts is the lack of engine crew figures on locomotives. So, I used some Artistta metal figures for my # 11 and woodland scenics for the other two (#s 9 and 12). There is no repetition for figures, which was also important for me. I still haven't 'crewed' my # 14 in green and gold as I'm not 100% sure I'm going to keep that locomotive at this time (as it was in Alaska at the time my layout takes place).



















For the 1:1 stuff, I scored some more original stock certificates from the ET&WNC. The unmarked Linville River RR (a subsidiary of the ET&WNC early on) certificate is a duplicate for me, but I never thought I'd find a ET&WNC one. The ET&WNC one is from 1887 and is currently in a frame on the wall of my layout room. The one marked LR one (the upper one in the photo of the two of them) is from 1922 and even is stamped with the LR embossing stamp. The lower one is unissued.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lee,
great detailed story of the railroad and your layout. great pics too!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Outstanding. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Totally the opposite of what I'm doing, will follower this with great interest.
Love it. :appl: :appl:

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Love the weathered caboose Lee. The crew figures look good too.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

This is officially the coolest project on here. I live about an hour south of Tweetsie Railroad.

That boxcar you posted a picture of. Several years back when I was in middle school me and my parents hopped in our Ford Falcon and found ourselves up there. I think I have more pictures of that box car and tank engine if youd like me to post them.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone with old ET&WNC or Tweetsie shots, please feel free to post them.
As for me, I've found that this site has something wrong with it that has cause my home and work computers to lock up and it really messes up my cell when I look on it.
So I now suspect I might not be spending nearly as much time here as I originally thought I might...


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

p51 said:


> Anyone with old ET&WNC or Tweetsie shots, please feel free to post them.
> As for me, I've found that this site has something wrong with it that has cause my home and work computers to lock up and it really messes up my cell when I look on it.
> So I now suspect I might not be spending nearly as much time here as I originally thought I might...


If I can find them I'll post them up. In the meantime try contacting a moderator to see who to ask about IT issues. If you're running your phone off of WiFi it could be anrouter related issue.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Flat!*

A new structure, a 'flat', was added to the back wall last night after a 3-day build. I'd been planning on this one for a long time. It's a 1" pine plank, covered with birch coffee stirrers and Grandt Line castings, with a plastic sheet stone foundation. The painting and weathering took most of the time for the build. I still need to add some small signs and weather the loading dock, but all in all, I like how it turned out:










I still plan on adding:
•A couple of small signs along the front (including hours of operation and what WW2-era draft classifications of men are being hired)
•Bird poop and a couple of scale magazines/debris on the roof
•Clutter/weathering along the loading dock (probably covering the supports with ground foam 'ivy'

But for the most part, it's done.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Let there be light!*

Today, I finally got a wiring loop and switch I was able to take apart, placed into a 1944-dated Adlake RR lantern and used a wood base my Dad made to place an electric bulb inside it. It'd already had a small hole at the bottom, probably where it'd already had an electric light.










I'll probably put a hook under the fascia on the layout to hang it from eventually...


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I had been wanting to do something on the flat cars, as I didn’t like how the top decks look. I had a few of the Sidetrack Laser flat decks sitting in my parts bin. I bought a couple more over the weekend: http://sidetracklaser.com/ON30FreightCars.htm Last night I did some work on them, but hitting them with a series of different shade grey inks: 










I'll be weathering them further with paints and chalks, but I like how it looks so far. Two of them had (new wood) wheel chocks glued into place. I carefully placed those so I can easily put a WW2 Jeep onto one. The only thing lacking is scale chains, which I’m trying to figure out a way to make them so they can be removed easily anytime I want to remove the jeep from the deck of the flatcar.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

My wife got me this Jim Jordan Doe River Gorge print for Christmas. While thinking of how I was going to frame it, I started thinking about another framed print I had that I knew wasn't going back up on the wall of the 'toy room' now that I have a layout in it. That print was a Jim Dietz print called, "Come in Fighting" which I'm actually in as a model (I'm in a few of his WW2 prints). Anyway, that one got rolled up as soon as I found not only did the color of the frame and mat look good for the print, it exactly matched the hole I needed. How lucky was _that_? I mounted it very high on the wall of the room so it could clear the pending backdrops for the layout:


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice history and excellent modeling Lee! Keep it coming!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice layout you have going. I really admire your skill with weathering.

Mark


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, gents!
The last photo shows a scratchbuilt water tank I haven't painted yet, and the structure in the foreground was bought second hand and I haven't gotten around to weathering it, but when I'm done it should look well used (though not quite as much as the flat I recently completed).
I need to have a couple of days of decent weather so I can open the window to the layout room when I'm doing some track painting and scenery as I'm wanting to experiment with some techniques with caulk-impregnated cloth for scenery forms. 
I also am working on a design for the backdrop along the far back wall...


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I decided to put some stairs onto the end of that loading dock/ramp I built for that structure on the back of the layout. There’s a door right next to the edge, and I could see some ******* types putting a stump or something to hop up there. I think a company would have put stairs there but probably wouldn’t have put a handrail. So, I took some O scale lumber, a straight edge, ruler and cutting grid and made some stairs: 








Then, I weathered them and put them into place at the end of the dock. I like how they turned out and I now realize I was right that they should have been there:


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I tried to make some headway on the scenery forms over the past few days. I have most of the sections in the center of the room done, where most of the scenery forms need to be. The back corners will take a great deal of work, so I'm doing these slightly smaller ones first. I'll use caulk to secure them to the plywood and fascia, then paint all the ground in a color matching the dirt from the real location.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

It's been an insanely long time, but I've now had the layout in several magazines, commercial video and the like....


----------

